# lithium batteries in a maglite



## Jake.t (Jan 17, 2009)

just wondering if it's a good idea to use lithiums in a ican 2XAA mag-lite 
they are standard AA energizer lithiums sat in a apple mighty mouse


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: lithiun's in a maglite*

If the lithium batteries are fresh, the voltage may be a bit too high for the bulb to take for long. If it doesn't blow right away, the bulb's life will probably be shortened.


----------



## Norm (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: lithiun's in a maglite*

Used the search function and found this https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/553681


----------



## Jake.t (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks


----------

